# Why I use a Garmin



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Was running the dogs this morning and this time of year the dogs really blend in well with the grass. It wasn't especially thick per se, but certainly adept at camouflaging the dogs. The Garmin really helps find the dogs, especially if they are standing a bird.
Or just standing still. 
Can you see the dogs?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V-J Garmin is at the top of the game 4 new - Tech - now that they own tri-tronics - things will only get better - if looking 4 a e-collar


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Yup. I always have and will always use tritronics.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> E-collar and this type of terrain go hand in hand. I'd never find my dog without it.


Toooooooooo far away if you can't see um!!!! 

What's the 'Point' of a pointer if you can't see um!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - U always make me & V smile !!!! PIKE is the 4th V all of them range large - then it comes check back in - I want this 2 happen under 2min - in 2min it amazes me how much ground they can coVer !! that starts the day U bring them home - if not looking 4 me - must V on point !!!!!! LOL - HUNT VVell & hunt often !!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > organicthoughts said:
> ...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> Hob - U always make me & V smile !!!! PIKE is the 4th V all of them range large - then it comes check back in - I want this 2 happen under 2min - in 2min it amazes me how much ground they can coVer !! that starts the day U bring them home - if not looking 4 me - must V on point !!!!!! LOL - HUNT VVell & hunt often !!!!


REM ,

Good 'Point' regarding the 2minute margins, just out of interest I timed the recall of my small bitch River the other morning!

She was over 2 football (soccer US!) fields away about 230 metres away!
Gave 'Little Legs' three pips on the whistle and she covered the above metres in 21 seconds: split. 

Go girl 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

in field trials - there R no e-collars - no GPS = just U & THE pup - IT HAS ALWAYS VVeen @ matter of TRUST ! - right or wrong on this 1 ?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> in field trials - there R no e-collars - no GPS = just U & THE pup - IT HAS ALWAYS VVeen @ matter of TRUST ! - right or wrong on this 1 ?


Trust and a whistle REM  

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice vid of a couple working in close.....

Different form of hunting granted, but they are 'VERSATILE'!! 

http://youtu.be/ikDi-CRXjOo

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There has been plenty of debates on the use of the garmin on other websites. Most of the debates were over are we breeding dogs that would have been considered runway dogs before garmin was introduced.
For most people the garmin helps them feel more secure.
They aren't constantly hacking on the dog because its on the other side of some bushes. 
We hunters know our dog is on point and not trying to recall them at the worst time.

I ran my dogs yesterday for 2 hours, on a 600 acre pasture and don't think I called them until it was time to load up. The only word they hear most of the time is Hup, it means run to the front.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ORG - this morning PIKE & I did a fun trial - after the - pre hunt S--t - PIKE runs the bird run 2 the end of the field - goes on POINT - the judge counts 3 - a good POINT - I take my time - last night friends R oVer - 4oclock - when they left - the judge asks ? R U not in a hurry 2 flush the bird - NO - PIKE will hold all day - get there & kick the bird up - why ? now PIKE is hunting into the wind on our way back - did score a 138 - I never left the bird run VVe started on - I do loVe the PUP !!!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> organicthoughts said:
> 
> 
> > E-collar and this type of terrain go hand in hand. I'd never find my dog without it.
> ...


The "point" of a pointer is to point the bird and hold the bird until I get there to flush. I don't want, or need a pointer that quarters in front of me when I'm hunting. If that is the case, then I would just get a lab, or a springer spaniel, or some other flushing type dog. A good bird dog goes out and seeks out game, finds it, and holds it until I get there to flush. I don't know how much hunting you do there, but here, I need dogs that will run. The places are too big for just a couple of guys and dogs that stick close. I want them out running and running hard. Nothing makes me smile more then seeing a dog running on another hill out in front, and looking good doing it.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Like I said what's the point of a point if the dog has ranged too far (pointless!)
> Range I suppose is personal preference to the hunter/ handler!!
> Quality pointers should be 'switched' on to their handler and other dogs in the field!!
> If using too dogs they should become even more alert to each other and the handler regarding range and 'honouring' the first dogs point!
> ...


It's pointless if your dog isn't well trained. I've walked five hundred yards to flush quail in front of my dog. I walked three hundred to flush pheasant.
And that's in cover, not necessarily soccer fields. 230 yards, is pretty average distance, especially for absolute zero cover. 
I train with, and compete against the pointers in trials. If they stick close, like you think pointers should, there is no way I can compete. 
The truly beautiful thing about using a Garmin is I don't have to hack them, I don't have to listen to a bell, I don't have to listen to a beeper, or someone blowing on his whistle all the time. 
I can get out and enjoy the peace and solitude of the outdoors and listen to, well, the outdoors. But the sheer piece of mind of knowing what your dog is doing and where he is doing it, worth it. It also tells you how far the dogs have traveled on the hunt. After having a dog do thirty miles in a day, well, you know they have covered some ground. 

And, yes, I trust my dogs as well. Riley can look at me and tell exactly what I'm going to do and what I want him to do without me having to yell at him, or blow any whistle or anything like that. Sometimes, I have to point, other times, I don't have to do anything. But that's after 8 and a half years of hunting together. I shoot for thirty days of hunting. Sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't. But I sure try to.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Sis was working a creek bed, and I found her standing a covey of quail. The first picture shes buried in there, the second picture you can see her kinda. (This was on Sunday)
I literally could have walked right by her and never known that she was standing birds and or worse, as someone said, tried to call her off while she was standing birds.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

V-John said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > organicthoughts said:
> ...



I think you have a valid point with regards to difference in terrain.
I do not have vast acreage, and the ground we cover tends to be very hilly and undulating with quite a lot of woodland cover.
On open ground the dogs have to work hard, as the head number of bird is quite low.
On woodland strips 50yrds each side, and on open fields usually fence to fence, or 150/300yrds each side.
We like the dogs to cover the ground as fast as they like, or as fast as their nose allows them as long as it's still scenting.

We also like the dogs to hold point indefinitely until told otherwise.

One thing that I must admit does interest me about the Garmin is the end of day info you get off it regarding what sort of distance the dog has covered!

I always thought that a good dog won't need the handler!

I don't pretend to know everything, always willing to learn more from folk with experience!

Hobbsy


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> I don't pretend to know everything, always willing to learn more from folk with experience!
> 
> Hobbsy



I agree 100%.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

One of the cool things about the Garmin is this. You know exactly where your dog is, and how far it is. The first picture is a shot of the distances and direction of each dog. Sis, was wearing Radar's collar and was 700 yards away. Grady's collar was being worn by Abby, 8 month old pup, who just came back to check in. Riley was wearing his collar.  

The second picture shows a screen shot of the dog's information. After about thirty minutes on the ground, Sis had done close to 6 miles at about 12 miles per hour. The thing I like about it is that you can tell how far he or she has gone. A lot of our dogs won't quit, but sometimes need to be "told" that enough is enough.


----------

